# Youth Gun Season



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

OHIO'S YOUTH DEER-GUN SEASON SET FOR NOVEMBER 19-20

More than 15,000 youths expected to participate 

AKRON, OH - Ohios third annual youth deer-gun season will be held Saturday and Sunday, November 19-20, according to the ODNR Division of Wildlife.

This special weekend deer hunt offers young hunters a chance to share a hunting experience with a parent, grandparent, or mentor in an outdoor setting that reinforces the principles of a responsible, ethical and safe hunter. Allowing special days for youths to be afield also increases the chance of harvesting a deer because all attention is on the youngster, said Dan Kramer, wildlife management supervisor in northeast Ohio. 

Young hunters killed 6,673 deer during the 2004 two-day season. Over 15,000 young hunters are expected to participate in the upcoming youth hunt. 

The youth deer-gun season is open statewide on both private and public land. More than 60,000 acres of public hunting land is available in northeast Ohio. Hunters looking for areas with less hunting pressure should visit Grand River and Killbuck Marsh wildlife areas or Mohican State Forest as each of these areas offer more than 5,000 acres of land. Many smaller wildlife areas dot northeast Ohio, so contact Wildlife District Three at (330) 633-2293 for more information and maps. 

Hunters may take one deer of either sex during this season, in accordance with existing bag and deer-zone limits. Plugged shotguns, muzzleloaders, handguns and bows are legal. All participants must wear hunter orange, possess a valid Ohio hunting license and deer permit, and be accompanied by a non-hunting adult in the field. 

All other regularly scheduled hunting seasons will continue during the two-day youth season. However, other hunters, including deer-archery hunters, are required to wear hunter orange during this period. 

This year, Ohios regular deer-gun season runs November 28 through December 4. Details regarding Ohio's various hunting seasons, including those exclusively for young hunters, can be found in the 2005-2006 Ohio Hunting Regulations or by visiting ohiodnr.com on the Internet.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Son and I are headed out early tomorrow morning, good luck to all...let us know how ya did.. :!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

This will be the first try for my boy with a gun. We have been out a few time with the crossbow with nothing to show for it yet. Hopefully we can get in to some excitement tomorrow. I am looking forward to it probably about as much as he is.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm gonna take my little cousin out tomm since his dad can't. These kids have it made. The rut seems to be in full swing down here in Ross Co. and they get to use a gun. I am jealous. If I could have gun hunted during the rut when I was a youth, there would be a few monsters on the wall. I am willing to bet there will be some monsters killed this weekend. What a great opportunity to get youngsters hooked on deer hunting. I commend the ODNR for this. Except they were about 10 years too late starting it. lol


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm taking my nephew out and I think that I'm more excited about it than he is!!
Good luck everyone!!
Jason


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Im going pheasant hunting in the morning will I need My plug in ?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Well my nephew scored this morning!!! We were on stand for a whopping 10 minutes when this buck trailed us in! Ethan made a perfect 80 yard shot to put him down- I'm so proud of him and glad that I was a part of it, AWESOME!
Good luck everyone!
Jason


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

I forgot to add that the right antler was broken off and was also a very large bodied deer!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice deer! Thanks for taking him out! I'm sure it's a memory he will never forget!


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Congrats! Judging by his body size and broken antler, it looks like he was a fighter.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments! We just cut him up tonite and I taught my nephew how to "bone out" a deer. He's looking forward to gun season next week! I think I created a monster!!
Thanks again, Jason


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Crawl, that looks like a real good sized deer. Congrats!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice shooting everyone!

YOUNG HUNTERS BAG NEARLY 31 PERCENT MORE DEER 

DURING SPECIAL TW0-DAY HUNT

COLUMBUS, OH - Young hunters across Ohio took advantage of great weather last weekend, taking 31 percent more deer than in 2004, during the Third Annual Youth Deer-Gun Season. Hunters age 17 and under killed 8,722 deer in the special two-day season, aimed at providing a high-quality hunt for youngsters, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife. Last years youth hunt saw a deer harvest of 6,673. 

The Division of Wildlife estimated 15,000 young hunters took to the fields and forests during the two-day season. Counties reporting the greatest number of deer killed were Tuscarawas (390), Holmes (334), Harrison (269), Guernsey (255), and Coshocton (252). 

In only three years, the Youth Deer-Gun Season has become the most popular of all seasons for young hunters, said Steven A. Gray, chief of the Division of Wildlife. We are thrilled with the success of these special youth-only hunts, which have helped Ohio become a national leader in attracting young people to the outdoors.

Sales of youth licenses have grown steadily during the past three years: 34,459 (2002), 39,491 (2003), and 41,562 (2004).

The Division of Wildlife is very involved with the national Families Afield initiative which encourages more families to take their youngsters hunting. This national effort is being spearheaded by the National Wild Turkey Federation, National Shooting Sports Foundation, and U.S. Sportsmens Alliance, said Gray.

The youth deer-gun season was open statewide on both private and public land. Young hunters could take one deer of either sex, in accordance with existing bag and deer-zone limits. Shotguns, muzzleloaders, handguns and bows were legal. All participants were required to wear hunter orange, possess a valid Ohio hunting license and special deer permit, and be accompanied by a non-hunting adult. 

This recent hunt is one of four special youth-only dates designed to promote the sport of hunting among young Ohioans. Special days are also set aside for upland game, wild turkey, and waterfowl hunting opportunities.

Ohio has enjoyed a great recovery of many species of wildlife. For this to continue, we will need future generations of hunter-conservationists, said Gray.

Youngsters and all other hunters will have another chance at taking a whitetail during next weeks statewide deer-gun season, which runs Monday through Sunday, November 28-December 4.

Details on youth hunting seasons and Ohios other deer hunting seasons can be found in the 2005-2006 Ohio Hunting Regulations, available where licenses are sold. It can also be viewed online at ohiodnr.com.


----------

